

How do I find tech/startup events in Boston? - bemmu

I'm looking for something to do in Boston in November. Any cool events there?
======
JayNeely
<http://www.marksguide.com> is a great resource. Also:

<http://dorkbotboston.com/upcoming-events/>

<http://bostontweetup.com/calendar/>

<http://microsoftcambridge.com/Events/tabid/57/Default.aspx>

[http://upcoming.yahoo.com/search/?type=events&rt=1&r...](http://upcoming.yahoo.com/search/?type=events&rt=1&rollup=&q=&loc=Cambridge)

------
pella
Boston groups:

[http://www.meetup.com/cities/us/ma/boston/groups/business/?r...](http://www.meetup.com/cities/us/ma/boston/groups/business/?radius=25.0)

[http://www.meetup.com/cities/us/ma/boston/events/?radius=25....](http://www.meetup.com/cities/us/ma/boston/events/?radius=25.0)

------
pella
<http://www.meetup.com/>

